# NVCleanstall installation issues in Windows 11



## mr_navigator (Sep 3, 2021)

*Scenario:*

I am running Windows 11 build 22449.1000 and NVCleanstall version 1.10.0. Whenever I try to install Nvidia driver version 457.30 through NVCleanstall, the installation fails with error "Nvidia installer failed"

If I download and try to install the same Nvidia driver (457.30) directly from Nvidia's website, the driver installation completes without any errors.

I have not tried to install a different Nvidia driver through NVcleanstall to check if the issue is still reproducible.

Prior to updating to Windows 11 build 22449.1000, I never had any issues installing drivers through NVCleanstall.

*Questions:*
Is anyone else able to reproduce this behavior in the same Windows build?
Is there a way to review logs for when this issue occurs?
Will NVCleanstall have an official support announcement for Windows 11?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 3, 2021)

I have not seen Build 22449.1000 anywhere - is that a DEV build? As far as I have seen, 22000.176 is the latest Beta build.......


----------



## mr_navigator (Sep 3, 2021)

Build 22449.1000 was released on 9/2 for both Beta and Dev channels, this might explain why you haven't seen it yet: Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22449 | Windows Insider Blog

I'm not sure if Windows doesn't like NVCleanstall anymore due to the fact that the driver signature is not from an official source, but it is purely speculation on my end, since I do not have any data backing up my claims


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 3, 2021)

Well it works fine on windows 10.....
Windows 11 isn't officially released yet... (October)


----------



## mr_navigator (Sep 3, 2021)

I totally agree with you, but I wanted to check if anyone else has run into this problem and if someone can help figure out how to get this fixed.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 3, 2021)

There should be a log file somewhere in program files or similar, anything useful in that?

Will definitely do testing for NVCleanstall compatibility once we're getting closer to RTM


----------



## StefanM (Sep 3, 2021)

mr_navigator said:


> Is there a way to review logs for when this issue occurs?


If the error message comes from NVIDIA's installer and not from NVCleanstall itself, then check out:
How to enable installer logging in the NVIDIA Geforce display driver or GeForce Experience.


----------



## mr_navigator (Sep 4, 2021)

I've rolled back to Windows 11 build 22000.176 and installing drivers from NVCleanstall are working as expected. Windows is running great as far as it goes


----------



## ozeanman (Nov 10, 2021)

@W1zzard I am running windows 11pro build 22000.282 and when im trying open new nvcleanstall v1.11.0 update, it gives me error after 2sec saying: Input string was not in a correct format and if i click ok, it will shut down program.
v1.10.0 works fine.. any info what could be wrong in my end?


----------



## StGoSHa (Nov 10, 2021)

Same problem with v. 1.11.0


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 10, 2021)

hmm just tested it, rtx 3080, 22000.282, nvcleanstall 1.11.0 .. works for me



			http://gpu.me/v1/index.json
		


Does this file load for you or do you get a Cloudflare captcha?


----------



## ozeanman (Nov 10, 2021)

Yes it opens fine, i have rtx 3070, when run v.1.11.0 it gives error after 2 sec when green bar top right..
i have currently installed 496.13 dch via v.1.10.0


----------



## VulkanBros (Nov 10, 2021)

rtx2070s + w11 (22000.318) + nvcleaninstall 1.11.0 + nvidia 496.49 worked fine here


----------

